# Giving Thanks



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Afternoon to all my fellow survivors ;o) I want to say first Thanks to my Lord and Savior for carrying me over to the other side. And to all my cyber friends and associates who have been with me from the beginning of the end, I say a big thanks. On this day I have so much to be thankful for even my big headed STBXH. If not for him throwing our marriage and lifestyle to the wind 9 months ago when he simply walked out I would not know how strong in spirit I am. I am so full today and everyday because I made it ;o) this is not to say that I don't have days were I still get down (not many) because a dream that I had did not play out (for long). But I know that a brighter day will come because I am living in that now. To anyone hurting and confused about what the next hour, day, month will bring...let me offer you it will bring hope ;o) Your situation has hope in it. Some will be blessed enough to see hope in reconciliation, others will see hope in a future of the unknown. I have hope that with each day I will continue to have hope that I will continue to move forward in my life and not look back on any of the disappointment and pain of yesterday. Know that you are not alone in any of this. I pray for the best for each of us ;o) have a wonderful Turkey day and give thanks.


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. We are all true survivors. I am thankful that I got myself back, that I'm much stronger and that I finally (slowly) feel alive again.

We all deserve so much better. I am absolutely positive that we can make it to a better and brighter future. Just be patient. Our day will eventually come.

I am thankful for all the changes in my life for the last year, even though some were forced onto me. But even those had something positive hidden and eventually I will benefit from all of this in becoming an even better me.

Even pain, disappointment, loss, betrayal etc can have something positive in it, we just need to look for it. Days like today are especially difficult with all the memories of what we had. But the past is the past. Guaranteed is that there will be another Thanksgiving next year which will be much brighter for all of us. Don't give up the hope and let's be thankful for being able to feeling hope. This will carry us over to a new and better life.


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

Great posts.

I am much earlier in my journey than most of the regulars but I still feel that we are in it together. The best thing that happened to me was stumbling across this board in the early days of the bomb. 

It has been my saviour. I'm not on my own. We are all suffering together. There is hope, whether the future includes our "lost" partners or not, *There Is Hope*


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a thought as to our ex-spouses. Can they truly say thanks to themselves for all their actions? The betrayal, the hurt, the pain, the destruction of a family, robbing their children of a good childhood? 

Who knows how their next Thanksgiving will be, probably not as great as they might think because eventually all the consequences will catch up with them. At least we don't have to be there when that happens and that's a gift to be thankful for too.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I am thankful to my family and friends who have come to my aid in my time of need. They are a true blessing.

I am also thankful for my seperated wife who I believe is suffering also. She may have left me, but I am thankful she is still going to counseling with me. As small as the hope for us is dwindling, I am grateful for the 17 years we had been together which I will always see as a wonderful and 99% happy marriage. I pray she will remember the truth again someday.


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is me said:


> I am grateful for the 17 years we had been together which I will always see as a wonderful and 99% happy marriage. I pray she will remember the truth again someday.


Same for me, 17 years I don't really want to miss, especially because it resulted in the greatest gift - my daughter.

The day will come when her eyes slowly open and she will see what she has lost and that it would have been worth putting in all the hard work to save it. But where will I and you be then?


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

I am thankful for the strength to carry on each day, and plaster a smile upon my face to show the world that I'm doing just fine in the midst of great turmoil!  
I am also thankful for my three precious children and their unwavering support and love. They have been a great blessing and encouragement to me. Three kids, 13, 16 and 17.
I am also thankful to Heaven above for giving me the ability to remain calm around my soon to be divorced spouse (who still lives with us since he has no money) and to find a way to treat him with compassion and empathy even though his actions and his alone have sent this family into this living nightmare.
I am also thankful that I can find that place within me to forgive him of his actions and not turn to bitterness, anger or revenge. That is a battle I struggle with each and every day, but, I tell myself, I am a better and stronger person and demand of myself to take the high road no matter what.


----------



## FormerlyCareFree (Nov 25, 2011)

I was thankful that today was not July of 2004.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder about my STBXH, this is the first year after 5 that he had spent with my family and friends, and now nothing...I guess. He probably prefers is this way, but I wonder if he misses what he had. I bet my SD does, and doesn't know how or what to do to reach out to me ;o( I pray they are doing alright.


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

I am thankful that I finally found the courage to leave my abusive marriage, I am thankful to my mother and her husband for catching me and the kids when he forced us out of our home, I am thankful for the assistance that we have received from the state and the fed and for having those programs in place to catch us when a certain someone who doesn't believe in those programs decided he didn't believe in providing for his children either. I am thankful that I have decided to get into therapy so hopefully I won't settle for another guy just like the one I just left. 

Even at my lowest point, I have so much to be thankful for and so much to look forward to..2012 can only get better.


----------

